# Classical Music Film/Play info needed PLEASE HELP ????



## dafcjim (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello there, 

Right ok, by now you should realise that i need some help.

My dad used to have a video of a Classical Play/Film which i'm trying to get the name of.

The music was all different types of classical, and the film involved alot of people all whome would act in time of the music. 

The programme was i thin 1970 - 1990 ?.

I remember the death song (last track/video), and as the "dun dun dun dun!, dun dun dun!, dun dun, dun dun, sounds would play people would fall to there death (play acting style).

There was also a part when the main character (a man) would be walking up stairs, passing people as he moved up. 

Another would be people laying on wheel beds and he would push them as the camera moved around with him.

I know i may not be speaking clearly, but this is really all the detail i have atm. 

The whole movie was in line with the music and no speaking was involved.

If you know what i mean!...please leave a message!

thanks


James


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry James

I don't know this film

Stick around though, someone might have the answer you require.


Margaret


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Can you help us out a bit with some details. What country do you live in? Was it a TV film? Can you remember any of the actors? Can you remember if it was a modern setting or in which city the film was set? It sounds like a spanish production... Spanish TV had a spate of shorts like this in the seventies. One was called the Telephone and another had something to do with the Mona Lisa losing it's smile. give us something to go on!
F


----------

